
Can Apple surprise us? Smartphone iPhone 11 is powered by the new A13 processor - inoplanium
https://reportagram.net/gadgets/1264-what-was-known-about-iphone-11-before-the-presentation-can-apple-surprise-us.html
======
gigatexal
This has been debunked:

“But manufacturer will add more RAM – in the iPhone 11 will put 4 GB, and in
the flagship 11 Pro and 11 Pro Max even more – 6 GB. Let’s see how an increase
of 2 GB of memory will affect the work of older models.“

There’s only 4GB in the pro models. Perhaps the 12 will have 6GB.

~~~
inoplanium
Thanks.

